

Google trademarks Spot for new programming language? - smoody
http://fusible.com/2011/08/google-files-spot-trademark-registers-domains-for-programming-language/

======
jaredsohn
So now you could create a system with a "Go, Spot, Go" architecture.
(depending on what Spot actually does).
(<http://www.uta.fi/FAST/US7/NAMES/dickjane.html>).

(I hope this message isn't inappropriate for Hacker News, at least right now
when I think it is still a (pun not intended) novel joke. Yes, I realize the
article alludes to See Spot Run, but I couldn't find anybody linking Go and
Spot together in such a way.)

